# Help and advice on SIP Lathe



## freezspirit (8 Jun 2013)

Ok I'm a complete beginner and have just purchased a secondhand lathe SIP 01360 900mm Swivel Head Wood Lathe and would like advice on which chuck set to get:

Record Power G3 chuck package deal
Axminster K10 Clubman Chuck (Starter) - package deal
Axminster Clubman K8 80mm Woodturning Chuck - package deal
or any other recommendation within the budget of £130 

Leaflet manual that came with lathe says its spindle thread is 1"x8tpi however looking online several sites say 3/4"x16tpi. How do I confirm which size it is before buying.

I'm currently saving up to get a band saw and bench sander but what other machinery should I expect to purchase if I take the hobby seriously.

Also as I will be learning on my own (YouTube clips, websites and books), as I haven't found any clubs that are local to me or know of any wood turners in the area. 

What hardwoods are best to start learning on. I would like to produce bowls, egg cups, plates and simple candle holders. I don't want to get expensive blanks to start with until I have really mastered the basics.


----------



## rdesign (8 Jun 2013)

Can't give u advice on your lathe or thread sizes i'm afraid. I got the record chuck with my lathe tho and its a great tool. I turned birch ply disks slanted for the chuck that i just screw to my work pieces works well and allows u to procrastinate on pieces for a long time  without blocking up your tool.

Turn from fire wood to start off with. Green timber is easier to turn than dried but u do have to leave them a few weeks in between if u want to have a finished piece but for practice works great (who cares if ur practice pieces crack after words). if making bowl blanks leave 1inch wall on green timber to allow u turn out the oval that will come when it dries abit. put it in a sealed bag with its own shavings and put up for a month or more. best starting project is handles for chisels and its nice to make your own lathe chisel handles. I used yew timber a lot starting off. cut down an old tree for a neighbor. 

enjoy making shavings 
Rick


----------



## Silverbirch (8 Jun 2013)

The Supernova chuck from Record Power is also a popular choice - probably less limiting than the G3, being able to handle larger workpieces. You will also need to budget for a bench grinder to sharpen your tools, if you haven`t already got one. A bandsaw is useful for preparing your timber for turning. A bench sander is useful for other stuff in the workshop, but not necessary for turning. Most of the sanding will be done on the lathe unless you plan to do segmented turning, where a sander is used (I understand, never having done any)) for preparing the segments accurately.



Ian


----------



## Neil Lawton (8 Jun 2013)

This model was my very first lathe.
The thread was 3/4 x 16tpi, and I used a supernova chuck with relevant insert for it.
When I upgraded, I gave the lathe away to a novice turner, I may still have the insert though, as I kept the chuck.
If it's any use and I can find it, you can have it. 
Regards,
Neil


----------



## Sheptonphil (8 Jun 2013)

I too live in East Somerset and there is no turning club that I can find in my area. I have picked up a great deal of tips on here, but to see some really good practices on YouTube, follow Carl Jacobson. An American who specialises in small stuff, boxes, small bowls, toys, both faceplate and spindle work. His videos are well filmed, the explanation of practices concise and the techniques are replicable. If anyone does know of a club Frome/Shepton/Wells area, I'd be glad to know about it. My tip to you as a novice? Sort out some sharpening and dust extraction kit as a priority, and use seasoned wood from the log store to practice on. I've got a ton of sycamore and ash to play with from last years coppicing.  

Phil


----------



## finneyb (9 Jun 2013)

Somerset turning club - http://www.somersetwoodturners.org.uk/ meets at Sedgemoor Auction Centre.
Also Axminster HQ is just south of Somerset - they hold regular courses there http://www.axminster.co.uk/

Which size spindle - there are a range of spindle sizes. If the leaflet says 1" x 8 tpi it probably is that. But if you want to check measure the spindle dia it should be an 1". 8tpi means 8 theads per inch so also measure 1" along the spindle and count the threads.

Personally, I've had no problems with the Axminster chucks. No experience of Record

Hope that helps

Brian


----------



## freezspirit (9 Jun 2013)

Thanks everyone for the information everyone. I have gas central heating so don't have any logs infact I don't have any trees I could cut on my property.

I just went and checked the lathe and now can confirm that the lathe is 3/4" x 16tpi right hand thread, drive and tailstock spindle through hole are 3/8", headstock spur is a morse #1 taper and tailstock ball bearing morse #2 taper. 

Sedgemoor Auction centre, I'm afraid is to far from me, I do plan to visit Axminster some time during summer also a visit to Yandels.

Been told that Interesting Timbers is close by so once I have my lathe set up I will get some blanks from there.

@ShetonPhil, yep Carl Jackson clips were what actually promted me to purchase a lathe. I want to make some of the pendants he's made off centre and I loved the clip where he craved the pumpkin. Also I found some strange Canadian clips where they turned the car into a lathe and a snow plough into the rest and a metal pole into the chisel.

@SilverBirch, bench grinder is what I'm wondering about as I'm considering get a set of tools that have replaceable tips. The pros and cons come down to cost really.

@Neil Lawton, if you find the insert that would be great.


----------

